# KDE 4.6: Geräteüberwachung spinnt rum [upstream bug]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Seit KDE 4.6 hab ich das Problem, dass bei der Geräteüberwachung das Popup mitten auf dem Bildschirm erscheint wenn ein Gerät das erste mal angesteckt wird z.B. USB.

Siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/files/595110.jpg

Weiss jemand wie man dies fixt ohne gleich ~/.kde4 zu löschen?  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

schonmal probiert das fenster zu verschieben?

Zumindestens bei dem Notificationpopup(z.b. ausgelöst von Kopete oder fertige kopieraktionen) funktioniert dies.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> schonmal probiert das fenster zu verschieben?
> 
> Zumindestens bei dem Notificationpopup(z.b. ausgelöst von Kopete oder fertige kopieraktionen) funktioniert dies.

 

Jap, aber lässt sich nicht verschieben.  :Sad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hey, das gleiche Problem hab ich auch!

Verschieben kann man dieses Fenster jedoch nicht.

Beim zweiten mal erscheint es dann meist an der richtigen Stelle.

Das Problem hatte ich fürher (irgendwann vor 4.6) auch schon mal, hat sich dann mit irgend einem Update wieder gelegt.

Eine Vermutung möchte ich mal äusser, vielleicht kann die jemand entkräften oder bestätigen...

Also:

Beim Update auf KDE-4.6 wird ja relativ früh (als einers der ersten ca. 20 Pakete) die kdelibs gemerged, da vermutlich die meisten nachfolgenden Pakete dagegen gebaut werden.

Ich hatte sehr früh, also kurz nach erscheinen der 4.6er Version das upgrade gemacht.

AFAIR hatte ich dieses Fenster-Fehlverhalten danach nicht bermerkt.

Erst Tage später erschien ja eine neuere kdelibs-4.6.1 Version, die dann aber nicht mehr gegen die bestehenden Pakete gebaut wird.

Ich meine erst danach wäre mir dieser Fehler aufgefallen. Kann das sein?

Dann verhält es sich eventuell so, dass die Leute die später, sprich beim existieren der kdelibs-4.6.1 erstmalig upgegradet haben, diese Problem nicht kennen, die eraly adopters dagegen schon?

Können diejenigen die das Problem haben die Installations-Reihenfolge bestätigen?

Dann läge die Lösung ziemlich nah.

Ich hab aber keine Lust alles kde-basierende Neu zu bauen.

Wie sähe die Minimallösung zum Neubau aller kdelibs-basierender Paket aus?

Hat jemand eine clevere syntax dafür parat?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Und wie man das PopUp verschieben kann!

Alt drücken, ins Fenster klicken und verschieben  :Razz:  Hab ich mir angewöhnt, da ich relativ treffsicher immer neben die Fensterleiste geclickt hab, und so oft den Fokus verloren hab.

Man kann mit gedrücktem ALT auch das Fenster vergrößern. Alt halten und mit der rechten Maustaste irgendwo im Fenster ansetzen und die Maus ziehen. Das klappt auch mit dem Device-Notifier  :Smile: 

Ich hab auch die 4.6.1 installiert und später auf die -r1 aktualisiert - das Problem kenn ich nicht. Wenn es so wäre würde es heißen, dass irgendwo Code geinlined wurde, der durch das Patch in der -r1 geändert wurde. Die -r1 fasst aber rein gar nix an libplasma an, somit sollte der Fehler nicht hierher stammen.

Könnt ihr mal die ~/.xsession-errors beobachten (tail -f ~/.xsession-errors), während ihr das erste mal einen Stick reinschiebt? Unbedingt vorher in kdebugdialog noch plasma, libplasma und plasma-desktop anmachen. Vielleicht kommt was interessantes.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@franzf

ALT wars...

Ach ich liebe euch Jungs  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Männer.

Klingt ja vielversprechend was Franz da schreibt.

Versteh zwar nicht wieso es dann beim zweiten mal wieder an seinem Platz ist, aber ich werd das mit dem Verschieben beim nächsten mal ausprobieren wenn es wieder auftaucht.

Hoffentlich wird's nicht wieder so 'n Vorfüreffekt.

Sorry für meine wilden Spekulationen, hab ja gesagt das es nur so'ne Idee von mir war...

Bis denne, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Interesant. Also:

Bild 1 zeigt die Fehlplatzierung, kann das Fenster wie von Franz beschrieben zwar mit gedrückter Alt-Taste verschieben, aber wenn das device abgesteckt und wieder angesteckt wird taucht das Fenster wieder deplatziert auf.

Stecke ich das device nicht ab, sondern klicke nochmal auf das Gerätesteuerungssymbol, dann taucht das Fenster am richtigen Platz auf (Bild2).

Das lässt sich beliebig oft wiederhole, also nicht abstellen. Aufgefallen ist mir bei meinen anderen PC's bzw. Desktops anderer User auf dem selben PC, dass es dort funktioniert und das Symbol für die Gerätesteuerung sich ausserhalb des Systemabschnittes befindet.

Also hab ich das entsprechend geändert, und dann geht's wie gewünscht, siehe Bild3.

Also lag's daran, aber jetzt fragt mich nicht wie ich die Gerätesteuerung da reingebracht habe   :Question: 

Jedenfalls ließ sie sich eben nur ausserhalb platzieren, und dann geht's ja auch. Damit kann ich leben.

http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-gerteberwachung-1%0A

http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-gerteberwachung-2%0A

http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-gerteberwachung-3%0A

Also nur zur Info, falls jemand auch der Verzweiflung nah ist.

Gruß, Andy.[/url]

----------

## root_tux_linux

Jap, musste leider auch feststellen das es nicht funzt.

Habs leider erst am nächsten Tag gemerkt.

Edit: Ich hab jetzt Gerätemanager auf "immer sichtbar" gestellt und jetzt 5x ein/ausgestöpselt und es war korrekt!

----------

## Josef.95

Es gibt hierzu auch schon einen Bug Report

siehe: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267795

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Es gibt hierzu auch schon einen Bug Report
> 
> siehe: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267795

 

Ty, gleich mal bestätigen  :Smile: 

----------

